
Struggling to Attract Top Talent? It Might be Time to Build a Talent Factory - dbkeohane
http://venturefizz.com/blog/struggling-attract-top-talent-it-might-be-time-build-talent-factory#.Uht0Tj4NNjM.hackernews
======
walshemj
1 Stop referring to people as "talent" using porn industry terminology to
describe your employees doesn't work very well. 2 Pay more and offer better
terms and conditions.

